# Arive and Shine



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

*Arrive and Shine*

so this may be an odd topic, but hopefully a little advice can be given.

i am hopefully going to arrive early enough for a spot in the arrive and shine and will be my first time entering into the event and my 3rd Waxstock Visit since i first went in 2017.

i have a few questions that i would like to ask that will hopefully help me and any others in the same situation. here goes - 
when the categories are judged what are the results based on? (i understand that they have different categories based on age and vehicle type etc...)
does it matter that my car is not modified and is this considered?
does the vehicle need to remain there until the end of there til the end of the show or just the end of the judging?

sorry for all the questions and all responses appreciated


----------



## bigpapaburgundy (Jul 9, 2013)

All cars are welcome buddy, the results just depend on the best detailed cars. In different categories as stated on https://www.waxstock.com/pages/features-1

If you were lucky enough to get your car with an indoor slot, the car would have to be there until the end of the show.

If your car is outside, you can leave after 2pm, but i do believe if you win a prize and have left, the prize gets donated to Kim's corner the next year.


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

Thank you very much for your response! My prep has begun so maybe, just maybe it might be worth it all in the end 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

